# Cute NSFW-lite stories?



## Chochmah (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm interested in reading or looking at some stories that are of this community (I apologize, but I can't bring myself to type the actual name) that are... cutesy? Think more of characters who are proudly nude or are doing lightly NSFW things with others, without delving too deep in. It's more focused on appreciating their figure, everything is consensual, and otherwise it doesn't delve too far. Examples might include a character bathing with a friend or in front of a friend, stripping in public because they don't care, going to a bathhouse, or something else to that effect.

Female characters strongly preferred, please.

I... don't know if I should or need to apologize for this request. I feel as though I might, if only to myself.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 21, 2021)

this isn't my thread lol


----------

